# pulseaudio Surround Sound

## wuesti

Moin!

Auf meinem System ist folgende OnBoard-Soundkarte installiert:

```
lspci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

Unter Gnome 2.26.3 wird pulseaudio benutzt. Ich habe ein  4.0 Lautsprechersystem an die Anschlüsse "Line Out Jack" und "Rear Speaker Out Jack" (Gigabyte Handbuch) angeschlossen.

In der /etc/pulse/daemon.conf habe ich 

```
default-sample-channels = 4
```

 eingetragen und pulseaudio neu gestartet. Im PulseAudio Volumecontrol erscheinen nun als Output Devices Internes Audio Analog Surround 4.0 mit je zwei Reglern für vorne und hinten. 

Das Verschieben der Regler für vorne lässt alle vier Lautsprecher laut bzw. leiser werden. Das Verschieben der Regler für hinten bewirkt nichts. Übrigens ist das Lautsprecherniveau auf allen Soundkartenanschlüssen gleich.

Im Homeverzeichnis habe ich eine .asoundrc mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

Spätere Anmerkung: Lösche ich die .asoundrc habe erscheinen im alsamixer alle Klangregler, die alle Lautsprecher richtig bedienen. PulseAudio Volumecontrol bewegt die Regler Front und Surround im Alsamixer synchron. Dann spielen allerdings Alsa-Anwendungen keinen Sound.

Wie kann ich die hinteren Lautsprecher vom wirklich als Sourrounddevices nutzen?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## Klaus Meier

Brauchst du Pulseaudio überhaupt? Ist so ein Krempel, welches in jeder aktuellen Distri dabei ist aber nur was bringt, wenn du da irgendwas mit dem Netz machen willst. Also ich habe bis heute noch nicht rausfinden können, zu was Pulseaudio für meinen Rechner gut ist. Schmeiss Pulseaudio runter, mach es einfach über alsa und du hast die passenden Regler.

----------

## wuesti

Recht hast du!

Musste das USE-Flag pulseaudio aus der /etc/make.conf löschen. Dann wurden 10 ebuilds reemerged, unter anderem der gnome-settings-daemon. Vorher war pulseaudio nicht loszuwerden.

Vollständig raus bekommt man den Pulseaudio nicht. Beim nächsten Update ist er wieder dabei. So startete rhythmbox immer mal wieder den Dämon beim Wechsel des Liedes. Das hat hoffentlich aufgehört, nachdem ich media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse rausgeschmissen habe.

Der Sound aus der VirtaulBox ist nun auch wieder ordentlich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nachdem du das Flag pulseaudio gelöscht hast, werden nur die Applikationen ohne Unterstützung für pulseaudio übersetzt. mit was für einem Befehl hast du das denn gemacht? Um es los zu werden musst du noch emerge --depclean hinterhermachen. Aber schau dir das ganze vorher erst mal an mit emerge -p --depclean, manchmal geht da was in die Hose.

Und dann, ganz wichtig, ein revdep-rebuild. Auch das vorher mal mit -p ansehen. Auch wenn die Applikationen ohne pulseaudio übersetzt sind, sind sie manchmal noch dagegen gelinkt. Und dass gibt dann nen Knall, wenn pulseaudio nicht mehr da ist.

Genauso wie es einen Knall gibt, wenn es da ist. Bei Ubuntu ist das ja drin, da habe ich ständig ein extrem lautes Knacken in den Lautsprechern, denkst, da fliegt dir was weg. Ist Mist, braucht fast keiner und inzwischen außer bei Gentoo fast überall drin.

----------

## wuesti

War alles kein Problem. mit emerge --depclean wurde nichts deinstalliert. Auch revdep-rebuild ist ohne einen Fund durchgegangen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist seltsam, da sollte schon was gelöscht werden. Ansonsten musst du bei einigen Programmen auch manuell einstellen, auf welche Art sie Sound ausgeben sollen. Bei Rhythmbox aber nicht der Fall. Also wenn emerge --depclean bei dir nichts gelöscht hat, dann ist da irgendwas faul. Hast du irgendwas mit pulseauio manuell in deiner world Datei?

----------

## Max Steel

Ist pulseaudio bei dir evtl in einer /etc/portage/package.use/* enthalten? (Ja package.* kann schon seit längerem ein Ordner sein)

----------

